# Hana mod



## Lyle Abrahams (30/9/14)

ok so my kayfun had a bit of a tumble and screwed up its thread a bit so after screwing it on my Hana it messed up the thread and nothing fits on my Hana anymore anyway to remedy this


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> ok so my kayfun had a bit of a tumble and screwed up its thread a bit so after screwing it on my Hana it messed up the thread and nothing fits on my Hana anymore anyway to remedy this


 
A bottom tap is all thats needed - there are some guys in Cape Town that have the correct tap size.


----------



## jtgrey (30/9/14)

@johan ?pls can you give me more info on the place selling the tap . I really trying hard to get my hands on 1.


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

jtgrey said:


> @johan ?pls can you give me more info on the place selling the tap . I really trying hard to get my hands on 1.


 
Apologies I should've been more clear; some members on this forum bought the correct 510 taps beginning of the year, I unfortunately don't have any left and don't think you will find them locally at a tool shop.


----------



## jtgrey (30/9/14)

johan said:


> Apologies I should've been more clear; some members on this forum bought the correct 510 taps beginning of the year, I unfortunately don't have any left and don't think you will find them locally at a tool shop.


Thanks John . Yes I tried all of them and not 1 retailer in SA have . I Will have to inport some .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

jtgrey said:


> Thanks John . Yes I tried all of them and not 1 retailer in SA have . I Will have to inport some .


 
Your best bet will be to ask some of the local Cape Town members as you going to wait ages for an import.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (30/9/14)

johan said:


> Your best bet will be to ask some of the local Cape Town members as you going to wait ages for an import.


Thanks yes that is a good plan but if I do not come right I will inport a couple of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (30/9/14)

Hey there thanks for the response. But I'm living in the UAE now. I'll only be visiting the mother city in April again. Will def be stocking up lots of parts spares and mods LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------

